# Problems with USB KVM



## ddaley (Jul 13, 2012)

I just got a USB based Trendnet KVM TK-209K.

When I boot up with my FreeBSD 8.2 machine active, everything is fine.  When I switch away, I see these messages logged (which look fine)


```
ugen0.2: <ALCOR> at usbus0 (disconnected)
uhub7: at uhub0, port 2, addr 2 (disconnected)
ugen0.3: <Apple, Inc.> at usbus0 (disconnected)
uhub8: at uhub7, port 1, addr 3 (disconnected)
ugen0.4: <Logitech> at usbus0 (disconnected)
ums0: at uhub8, port 1, addr 4 (disconnected)
ugen0.5: <Apple, Inc> at usbus0 (disconnected)
ukbd0: at uhub8, port 2, addr 5 (disconnected)
uhid0: at uhub8, port 2, addr 5 (disconnected)
ugen0.6: <Logitech> at usbus0 (disconnected)
ums1: at uhub8, port 3, addr 6 (disconnected)
ugen0.7: <No brand> at usbus0 (disconnected)
ukbd1: at uhub7, port 3, addr 7 (disconnected)
```

However, when I switch back to FreeBSD, I see these errors:


```
usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
ugen0.2: <Unknown> at usbus0 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
uhub_explore: illegal enable change, port 2
```

If I then unplug the USB connector from the computer and reconnect it, it starts working with the following output logged.  Any ideas why it fails to reactive when I switch back?


```
ugen0.2: <ALCOR> at usbus0
uhub7: <ALCOR Generic USB Hub, class 9/0, rev 1.10/3.12, addr 2> on usbus0
uhub7: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <Apple, Inc.> at usbus0
uhub8: <Apple, Inc. Keyboard Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/94.15, addr 3> on usbus0
uhub8: 3 ports with 2 removable, bus powered
ugen0.4: <Logitech> at usbus0
ums0: <Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/11.00, addr 4> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ugen0.5: <Apple, Inc> at usbus0
ukbd0: <Apple, Inc Apple Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.69, addr 5> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
uhid0: <Apple, Inc Apple Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.69, addr 5> on usbus0
ugen0.6: <Logitech> at usbus0
ums1: <Logitech Trackball, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.20, addr 6> on usbus0
ums1: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ugen0.7: <No brand> at usbus0
ukbd1: <Mouse> on usbus0
kbd3 at ukbd1
uhid1: <Mouse> on usbus0
device_attach: uhid1 attach returned 12
```


----------

